# Navigation and Superchargers



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

We did a round trip from San Francisco to Los Angles in our M3 a few weeks ago. Using the navigation, it picks a supercharger to stop at. For example it had us stop at the Kettleman City, CA on the way down. Very nice supercharger with a Tesla lounge.

However, we wanted to make another supercharger stop in LA prior to our destination to charge (there wan't a destination charger where we were going) and to get some dinner. Similar on our way home, we wanted to stop for a charge and food.

I couldn't figure out a way to select a specific supercharger in the navigation and still have it route to our destination. We ended up using it to go from supercharger to supercharger. OK, but could be better.

Is there a way to do this?

Thanks!


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

AFAIK, the only way right now is to navigate to the charger you want to use first, then once you're there, navigate to your final destination. I agree that this would be a worthwhile addition - hopefully one of these days.

Another option (if you're planning in advance) would be to use a tool like A Better Route Planner...


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Yeah there’s no intermediate destination at this point. Not really sure why. The salesman routing problem has been easily solved over 10 years ago.


----------



## Tom Bodera (Aug 10, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Yeah there's no intermediate destination at this point. Not really sure why. The salesman routing problem has been easily solved over 10 years ago.


This is at the top of my wish list. Multiple location routing. Please pretty please. I do not keep wanting to resort to evtripplanner but at least there is an alternative.


----------



## Fred Hoaglin (Aug 11, 2018)

Navi took us to downtown Lexington, VA, to the Presbyterian Church, at Nelson & Main Street. But the Supercharger is located on Main St. at the exit of of I 81 behind the Applebys and next to the Hampton Inn. I'll try Navi again on our return trip.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

During our #MiddieGoesToYellowstone trip, Tesla Nav took us to some guy's private driveway in Jackson, WY. The superchargers were across the fence at Jackson Whole Grocer and Cafe.


----------



## JeopardE (Mar 24, 2018)

This is one reason why I can't wait for software version 9 to arrive.

Navigation could use a big update. Multiple stops is a glaring omission.

Also the supercharger thing - on our road trip to San Antonio The thing said we would arrive with like 10% battery but still didn't schedule an automatic supercharger stop. I wasn't comfortable with that and wanted to stop over at Flatonia but had to cancel the trip to navigate to the Flatonia supercharger instead. Do not like.


----------



## Bob Hinden (Jul 30, 2017)

I agree, it would be better if you told it what percent charge you wanted and it would route to superchargers to do that.

The website: https://abetterrouteplanner.com has that feature. We used that to plan our last trip and used it to supplement the onboard nav system.


----------



## richj (Aug 24, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Yeah there's no intermediate destination at this point. Not really sure why. The salesman routing problem has been easily solved over 10 years ago.


----------



## richj (Aug 24, 2018)

I graduated from college 50 years ago and it was taught back then. However, that problem actually solved for optimally routing a collection of destinations. Adding one or more intermediate stops along a route is trivial, and has been available on lots of other cars for many years. It's clear the engineers just haven't decided to implement it. They need to hear from us.


----------



## Garyatlaw (Dec 31, 2021)

How do you find supercharger sites other than the ones designated no the car as used to be visible so you have options?


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Garyatlaw said:


> How do you find supercharger sites other than the ones designated no the car as used to be visible so you have options?


Your question is a little confusing to me. But if you are asking how to find a Supercharger, you can just click on the map and then hit the lightning bolt when the three icons appear. You can then click on one of the Superchargers to navigate to it. Be aware that current versions of the software show non-superchargers, you can filter using the lighning bolts on the top of the list.
And you do want to navigate to the Supercharger so that the car can start preconditioning the battery.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@Garyatlaw, in the newly released V11 holiday update, they changed the method of getting the superchargers on the map. Go to Navigation, then there is a charging item. You can filter on the speed of the charger with 3 bolts being the superchargers at 120 kW and above, 2 bolts include urban chargers at 72 kW, and 1 bolt seems to be everything else.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

You can still use the voice command

"Where are the supercharger stations"


----------

